# What style of music do listen to when working with your wine?



## olusteebus (Jan 26, 2013)

I am sure this has been asked before as it is such an important issue. 

I am betting half at least don't listen to music. I on the other hand do.

I mostly listen to "Spa" music (Moonscape,etc.) Easy going, relaxing. 

How but you guys?


----------



## dan69man (Jan 26, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> I am sure this has been asked before as it is such an important issue.
> 
> I am betting half at least don't listen to music. I on the other hand do.
> 
> ...



I listen to TOOL or A Perfect Circle. The lead singer produces is own wine and I listen for inspiration


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't way too busy to enjoy any music. Wine making is music enough.


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 26, 2013)

Everything: a little CCR, some G'N'R, Beethoven, Glee, Prodigy. Whatever suits the mood


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2013)

It's usually during the day on the weekend and I like to put PBS on the radio and listen to Car Talk or sometimes it's someone telling a story.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 26, 2013)

I have an old CD player in the basement and I put on "The Three Tenors" (Placido Domingo, Jose Carreras and Luciano Pavarotti) and make wine and drink. Life does not get much better (at least at this age!).


----------



## grapeman (Jan 26, 2013)

I just listen to a bit of quiet relaxing music. Here is a link to something mello........
http://www.facebook.com/#!/darkestbeforedawnny/app_178091127385


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2013)

grapeman said:


> I just listen to a bit of quiet relaxing music. Here is a link to something mello........
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/darkestbeforedawnny/app_178091127385


 

Rich that link just takes us to our facebook page


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2013)

I got it to work, you're crazy!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 26, 2013)

Just checking to see if you are awake there Dan!


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 26, 2013)

No music for me. I'm not much of a music fan, anyway. Never have been able to understand why so many people go gaga for music.

I'm actually on Dan's side. NPR if I listen to anything. I love Car Talk!


----------



## A10man (Jan 26, 2013)

Call me old fashion but I prefer a little Frank Sinatra


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2013)

A10man said:


> Call me old fashion but I prefer a little Frank Sinatra


 
I could hang with you and Rocky in the wineroom. You have him on 8-tracks right? LOL


----------



## plonklab (Jan 26, 2013)

triple J


----------



## tonyt (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a special Winemaking Playlist on my I pod. About 24 wine/drinking theamed songs. An eclectic mix of Opera, Outlaws, Crooners, Southern Rock and Motown. Dont laugh it works for me.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 27, 2013)

Rich...LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 27, 2013)

I usually watch something on my AppleTV or something on Dish. I have found that I have to keep the volume down pretty low anyway so you can hear the wine when racking etc.


----------



## Fabiola (Jan 27, 2013)

Heavy metal (good for degassing)


----------



## Rocky (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is what I like to listen to while I make wine: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzg8DTzh4yk[/ame]


----------



## grapeman (Jan 27, 2013)

Reminds me of a guy in school with me in the 60's. He always starred in the operetta's and choir. Rockwell Blake grew up just a few miles from me. Not quite as well known as Lucianno Pavarotti, but he has been in the worldwide opera scene since the 70's as a tenor. Here are a few videos out of hundreds. I think he is probably trying to retire.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASwx-3AWFK4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XRfFC1-nss[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckd-Z0Lukm0[/ame]


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 27, 2013)

I could listen to all of those when working or racking in the wine room. If I'm tasting for blends or faults I want it totally quiet without disruptions.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 27, 2013)

I really don't play music when I'm working with my wine.


----------



## g8keeper (Jan 28, 2013)

i don't always have the radio on, but when i do, i listen to a "claasic" rock station...now kind you, this is the music that was popular when i was back in high school, and i'm only 42!!!!....and this is considered "classic" now.....roflmao....can't believe listening to van halen, dio, boston, def leppard, and cheap trick could make me feel so *OLD*....roflmao...


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 28, 2013)

Listened to some traditional blues this morning. Seemed to work well.


----------



## reefman (Jan 29, 2013)

I have background music of the wife yelling at me: 
"Are you still down there playing with that wine again?"
I'm thinking about recording it so I can play it when she's not here.


----------



## dan69man (Jan 29, 2013)

reefman said:


> I have background music of the wife yelling at me:
> "Are you still down there playing with that wine again?"
> I'm thinking about recording it so I can play it when she's not here.



Lmfao. I love it!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 29, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I have an old CD player in the basement and I put on "The Three Tenors" (Placido Domingo, Jose Carreras and Luciano Pavarotti) and make wine and drink. Life does not get much better (at least at this age!).


 

Now that sounds great rocky! 

I have a tv and a DVD player. Here are my recomendations.. 

For rock lovers: Get the 25th anniversary of the Rock and Roll hall of fame. 

For classic lovers: Go with what Rocky likes. 

For the spiritual: Try Gregorian Chants. 

For Country Lovers: Anything by Johnny Cash or even Dicky Betts.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Feb 6, 2013)

My Pandora radio station is made from the old jazz standards. Micheal Buble ans Renee Olstead. It's become tradition!!!


----------



## Bartman (Feb 6, 2013)

grapeman said:


> I just listen to a bit of quiet relaxing music. Here is a link to something mello........
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/darkestbeforedawnny/app_178091127385



That sounds pretty good, at least for pressing grapes. I couldn't make out all of the lyrics, but they sound profound and heartfelt.


----------



## Hokapsig (Feb 8, 2013)

I go for the live albums - Chuck Mangione, Pure Prairie League, America or even John Denver....


----------

